# Good Hunt



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I got out in the woods with Fingermullet (Darin) this weekend. I finally quit farting in my box blind and was able to actually see deer at his place. I never knew that farting in a blind box was so bad, but it must be. And, no they weren't in someones back yard either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not that I know anyone that would shoot deer in a backyard with a crossbow!  We were in the real woods in Chatam county NC on Darin's lease land. Beautiful country and really deep into the woods. Anyway, I got a doe on Friday and a buck Saturday. Saturday, I had a doe and fawn lined up sideways to me and thought for a minute about shooting the 35 Whelen through the doe and get the fawn for free. I popped off the safety and laid my finger on the trigger and waited until they were perfectly aligned and started to take the shot. I just didn't feel right since I already had two down. I reset the safety and told them to go in peace. They wouldn't have been so lucky had I not already taken blood. I must say the Fingermullet is a good hunter and a fine friend. He's a bit younger than I, about 25 years, but looks after an Old Fart like me pretty well. Thanks Darin. 

Bill:fishing:

Here's a couple we got.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I was honored to put Bill on his first deer and his second deer and first buck. Better yet he shot both with a gun he built himself out of a 100+ year old Mauser action.

As always it was a pleasure to have Bill stay at our home. I think he is a honorary member of the family. Stink sure does not mind having Bill sleep in his bed. And we all like having him around. 

Congrats on the deer Bill!!! Come back anytime.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like it was a fun time. Congratulations on the deer.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats - sounds like good fun, still waiting on the opportunity to bag my first deer this season.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats. Great work.


----------

